# Torque? Annex I?



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

I am needing to check torque on some connections in an old panel board. It has no specs on it. I was going to use the Annex I tables? But, I don't understand how they work? It's apparently not by bolt/Screw thread size? It's by the length of the slot in the head of the Screw? Or if the it take a 3/8" allen wrench? or other size? Why wouldn't it be by the actual thread diameter and pitch? Never had to use this table before, it has me confused. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Any chance that the manufacturer is still in business and could supply the required torque specs?

Pete


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> Any chance that the manufacturer is still in business and could supply the required torque specs?
> 
> Pete


 It is a square d. its just a long obsolete model. I was just trying not to go though their Automated phone hassle. Possibly to no resolve.
I'll give it a try though, it is the better path.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

In general, connections that apply direct pressure to the wire itself by the use of some type of set screw should not be re-torqued. Checking the torque is actually re-torquing the connection. The original torque specs took into account that the wire will compress over time and re-torquing a connection will compress the wire even more.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Huntxtrm said:


> It is a square d. its just a long obsolete model. I was just trying not to go though their Automated phone hassle. Possibly to no resolve.
> I'll give it a try though, it is the better path.


Go through your supplier. They usually have a direct extension to someone that can get you that info pretty quick.


----------

